# Overtime?



## marcus85306 (Aug 6, 2022)

How much OT is there at DC's normally? I work 3×12's so will I get my four days off consistently except during peak?


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> How much OT is there at DC's normally? I work 3×12's so will I get my four days off consistently except during peak?



It varies.    You'll always get your 3 12 's.  If you're marked proficient at what you do you you'll get scheduled or be able to volunteer for OT if you're needed.  Could be every other week could be every week. Could be twice a week it all depends on the building needs.  During peak A1\B1 are no longer a 10 hour shift they turn into a 12 hour shift.  Once you get in ask the people that have been there awhile what it's been like the past 5 years or so but also remember target is still opening stores which means more workers and more freight and less space.  I heard stories of my DC being on max 60(Five 12 hour shifts = 60hours and we call it max 60 as that's the max hours we can work) for 2 years straight some years ago.  We were on max60 for a little over a year last year and into this year.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> How much OT is there at DC's normally? I work 3×12's so will I get my four days off consistently except during peak?


You will be available to voluntary sign up for overtime after your 90 day probation. After your 90 day probation you are eligible for mandatory overtime as well. If it’s posted on my time it is official and accountable. Last year I worked 2400 hours and grossed 52k as my second year at Target. There’s 2080 in a 40 hour work week for a year. Does that help you form a better perceptive?


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

My DC has very experienced Training Specialist. These roles are vital to our entire company’s operation. Having a clear understanding of the job function you are about to perform is important. My DC’s new hire program/safety has made internal records. My dc’s TOM/Training Specialist/Trainer team is ranked first internally throughout our network. We keep it safe and keep the bar raised even higher. At my DC. We are now just coming out of off-season. Training season should be in full session. Peak will be right around da corner.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




Period 3 is gonna hit hard. Keep the lights off and you Gucci.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 6, 2022)

Thanks everybody! I was just curious because I also do Door Dash/Uber to make extra $$$ so it sounds like I will have plenty of time and flexibility to do that but I am always down for OT. I ain't sacred lmao 🤣


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Thanks everybody! I was just curious because I also do Door Dash/Uber to make extra $$$ so it sounds like I will have plenty of time and flexibility to do that but I am always down for OT. I ain't sacred lmao 🤣


“I ain’t sacred” is what she said. There’s enough 🍞 to share and OT to be worked. Muscle memory and adjusting takes time that’s why we use the ramp up process. You also have to take in other factors such as hydration… being dehydrated will deplete you of energy. If you expect to work 60 hour work weeks you cannot do it healthily with partying during the week. Especially drinking because it only dehydrates you more. These trailers internal temperatures can exceed 120+. Senior leadership at my DC has always enforced non-negotiables and if you are in your probation period it is automatic termination. I hope you have what it takes to survive the target lifestyle of a 60 hr a week worker.


----------



## YugTegrat (Aug 6, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Last year I worked 2400 hours and grossed 52k as my second year at Target. There’s 2080 in a 40 hour work week for a year.


Being able to work just 2080 hours store-side is pretty rare. Is 2400 hours or more for the year pretty common at DCs with the OT push?


----------



## WHS (Aug 6, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Being able to work just 2080 hours store-side is pretty rare. Is 2400 hours or more for the year pretty common at DCs with the OT push?


Do yourself a favor and don’t listen to him


----------



## WHS (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> How much OT is there at DC's normally? I work 3×12's so will I get my four days off consistently except during peak?


Depends on the DC.  We’ve been off mandatory at ours for the last year.  But voluntary OT has been available for every busy period since.  Most likely you’ll be able to volunteer as soon as you’re considered proficient.  You can sign up for as little as 1 half shift for 5 hours which would technically only be 1 hour of OT pay.  

if you’re DC is ran halfway well then you could probably make it through the next 4 months with very little to no mandatory.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh trust me I can hang in the warehouse. Target is easy compared to Amazon but nonetheless hydration is key. I loves to work hard, sweat and drink my water 💧


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Thanks everybody! I was just curious because I also do Door Dash/Uber to make extra $$$ so it sounds like I will have plenty of time and flexibility to do that but I am always down for OT. I ain't sacred lmao 🤣



No need to doordash\uber if you can just pick up another shift @$30 an hour.  Yet we still have people that want to leave early because they would rather drive around in their own car catering to the wants of others instead of staying and learning a new easier function.


----------



## WarmBody (Aug 6, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> During peak A1\B1 are no longer a 10 hour shift they turn into a 12 hour shift.


B1 and B2 are never changed to 12 hour shifts at my DC even if there's overtime continuously during peak season. Is that really a thing at other DCs?

Unless you mean that they work 12 hour shifts on the weekends.  Then yeah.


----------



## WHS (Aug 6, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> B1 and B2 are never changed to 12 hour shifts at my DC even if there's overtime continuously during peak season. Is that really a thing at other DCs?
> 
> Unless you mean that they work 12 hour shifts on the weekends.  Then yeah.


I mean there’s extended shifts for B keys. But at mine it’s voluntary and usually for experienced workers because there’s minimal supervision.  Never heard of it being mandatory at any DC


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 6, 2022)

Any time my building is “scheduled max”, B-keys are mandatory 12s, vacation doesn’t exempt you from them either. (Unless it’s the day you have vacation, obviously)


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

YugTegrat said:


> Being able to work just 2080 hours store-side is pretty rare. Is 2400 hours or more for the year pretty common at DCs with the OT push?


Yes, if you want voluntary OT then it is there. (Not on off season but it’s only 2-4 months out of the year.) My buddy 🍕 averages over 2700 hours in a year ⚠️


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

marcus85306 said:


> Oh trust me I can hang in the warehouse. Target is easy compared to Amazon but nonetheless hydration is key. I loves to work hard, sweat and drink my water 💧


Stay thirsty my friend 💦💦💦. Me personally I like to drink Voss water but in the blue bottle only. It’s imported from Iceland and has been internationally ranked first in the world. By the way everyone from Amazon is coming over to our team now since we pay more.


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> No need to doordash\uber if you can just pick up another shift @$30 an hour.  Yet we still have people that want to leave early because they would rather drive around in their own car catering to the wants of others instead of staying and learning a new easier function.


I make 33 and some change. I’m about to be capped out here in the next 15 days receiving my last $.50 raise 😭


----------



## Avocadioo (Aug 6, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> B1 and B2 are never changed to 12 hour shifts at my DC even if there's overtime continuously during peak season. Is that really a thing at other DCs?
> 
> Unless you mean that they work 12 hour shifts on the weekends.  Then yeah.


B2 and B1 have the option to do extended shifts making their 10 hour shift a 12 hour shift. Only when voluntary is available or permitted. If it doesn’t say it on Mytime it’s not official or probably won’t hold up in court.


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 7, 2022)

FrankM0421 said:


> No need to doordash\uber if you can just pick up another shift @$30 an hour.  Yet we still have people that want to leave early because they would rather drive around in their own car catering to the wants of others instead of staying and learning a new easier function.


Heck Nah! 🤣

I would rather work OT because like you said more money and not only that less wear and tear on vehicle. I just completed my first day (half shift) as a packer and it was pretty basic and routine. I stowed at Amazon so packing for me is very similar to that. It was very easy to catch on. 

At $23 per hour I can definitely see myself chilling here for a little awhile 🤷‍♂️


----------



## marcus85306 (Aug 7, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> Yes, if you want voluntary OT then it is there. (Not on off season but it’s only 2-4 months out of the year.) My buddy 🍕 averages over 2700 hours in a year ⚠️


Yeah my trainer said that you can put in for voluntary OT anytime and if it's available it's yours! Acourse, I have to wait "90 Days" but HR during orientation said that my manager can over ride that if I show that I am proficient 🤷‍♂️


----------



## FrankM0421 (Aug 7, 2022)

WarmBody said:


> B1 and B2 are never changed to 12 hour shifts at my DC even if there's overtime continuously during peak season. Is that really a thing at other DCs?
> 
> Unless you mean that they work 12 hour shifts on the weekends.  Then yeah.



Yep it's a thing. B1 and B2 end up as 12 hour shifts Tues-Fri at my DC during peak.  4am-4pm 4pm-4am.   They do the voluntary extended late stay leading up to that though which is really easy relaxed work but dependant on who volunteers to stay.  Usually you'll get asked at the start of the shift so they know how many people in each dept are willing to stay.  If not enough they won't do an extended shift or only a select few trustworthy people will be told they can stay.  It's always been easy stuff though. First you start with a 15min break while everyone is leaving. Maybe GPM rack puts\Pulls\Dead wood so the next shift is setup to have nothing to do when they come in. Depending on how much is on the dock someone might be doing rack puts. Aging labels. Maybe handle a few RM labels.  Move all the equipment parked randomly across the DC to their startups.  Nice relaxed environment where quite a bit of talking is done and not too much work lol.  I'd assume when they start that again they'd want people to consolidate.  At least I hope because what usually ends up putting us in Max60 is no locations and then everything gets staged in bulk aisles that end up needing cleared then it all gets moved back.  Don't see much consolidation getting done at that point though because of all the pending pulls. We'll see.


----------



## Luck (Aug 7, 2022)

InboundDCguy said:


> Any time my building is “scheduled max”, B-keys are mandatory 12s, vacation doesn’t exempt you from them either. (Unless it’s the day you have vacation, obviously)


We try to avoid them at all costs to maintain the downtime for maintenance. Only people that will get it other than ICQA and UAs are OB (to sort) and WHS (almost exclusively reach truck work).


----------



## InboundDCguy (Aug 7, 2022)

Luck said:


> We try to avoid them at all costs to maintain the downtime for maintenance. Only people that will get it other than ICQA and UAs are OB (to sort) and WHS (almost exclusively reach truck work).


I don’t understand why there can’t be a B3 ICQA team… they’d be able to get so much done in that 4hr window it just baffles me.


----------



## Luck (Aug 7, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> I make 33 and some change. I’m about to be capped out here in the next 15 days receiving my last $.50 raise 😭


Good for you, Jonathan.


----------

